# "hamilton greyhound" push scooter



## kingsilver (Jan 20, 2011)

can anyone identify the year of this "hamilton greyhound" push scooter? the wheels look like the ones off the 30's - 40's pedal cars, but i'm not sure. seems to be original and garaged all these years. thank you.


----------

